

You got your Erlang in my Ruby - coglethorpe
http://brainspl.at/articles/2009/04/30/you-got-ur-ruby-in-my-erlang

======
futuremint
We're using Nanite on a project for delivering e-mails in the background (for
now). We have bigger plans for it, but its pretty easy to get running once you
get RabbitMQ going.

It has also been running really well in production, though no real load to
speak of yet. However, we also run an ejabberd server which has been bullet
proof, as are most erlang servers of decent maturity.

Being able to run any number of agents and have them be load balanced with
Nanite out of the box, and also add and remove agents from the system flexibly
and at will is great.

------
mojuba
Why is the title showing (.brainspl.at) ? Is it a bug? Just checked some other
submissions from country domains - there are .ca, .in, .co.uk and they all are
fine.

~~~
ezmobius
yes i think it is a bug in yc with .at domains as anytime my blog shows up
here it has that dot in front of it

------
Andys
1\. How far does it scale, in terms of number of agents, without needing to
change the way you do things?

2\. Does this need to run on a LAN or is it possible to spread the agents
across the Internet at multiple sites?

~~~
ezmobius
1\. So far I have tested it with 2000 agents and was not pushing the limit of
the broker, rabbitmq is know to handle a lot more connections then this. my
goals/estimations will be around probably 5k agents per rabbit cluster with a
need to federate/shard nanite systems after they grow that big.

2\. This works on LAN or across the net transparently, so it can be used
across data centers easily.

------
kentf
awesome! I love this. Now I can finally build my Ruby Web Crawler. Thanks
Ezra.

